# Hot Fix Rhinestones Application



## HumbleShirts (Sep 7, 2007)

Will hot fix rhinestones adhere to the canvas type material like a Carhartt jacket?

Any special tips on application if they will?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## HumbleShirts (Sep 7, 2007)

Anybody? I was hoping someone might help.


----------



## Cre8tivi tee (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi mate,

Saw your question by chance. Yes, hotfix rhinestones should fix on to your jacket, (I assume it's a cotton/ cotton mix fabric), but the surface would have to be flat to insure a good application (i.e. cotact with your heat press).

As to temperature, I would say, do it as low as possible with a teflon sheet to protect the jacket fabric. 

If I heat press a fabric I have never tried before, I normally test the stones on an old t-shirt, to see how low the temperature, I can get away with (avoids costly mistakes). Another tip is try the stones on a old Carhatt jacket or something made of the same material. 

Just my opinions, but when it comes down to heat decoration, it's hit and miss and you aim for more hits.

Cheers,

Cre8tivi tee


----------



## HumbleShirts (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info! Much appreciated.


----------



## BlingBlingWear (Feb 23, 2010)

No problem with Charhardtt material or anything of that nature.


----------



## JSISIGNSCOM (Apr 19, 2012)

It should, but just be prepared to re fix stones if it pops off. I would test some on a similar material and make sure you get even heat over the stones(get a heat gun from lowes aim it at you heat press to get a proper heat reading).


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

HTT130 said:


> Will hot fix rhinestones adhere to the canvas type material like a Carhartt jacket?
> 
> Any special tips on application if they will?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Sometimes canvas jackets will have a coating on them, Teflon or something else, to make them stain resistant. Rhinestones may not stick well if there is a coating on the canvas.


----------



## tankueray (Apr 16, 2010)

Jane is right, make sure it doesn't have a coating. JSI Signs meant a laser thermometer like this one: Non-Contact Infrared Laser Thermometer

The fabric is called Cotton Duck Cloth, get some at the fabric store along with some quilted material and approximate the thickness of the jacket to dial in your temp, pressure, and dwell time. You'll need more pressure, and probably a bit more dwell time, but you may need to lower the temp to keep the glue from spreading. Put a silicon pad under the jacket and heavy teflon over the transfer to distribute the heat better during pressing.

There's a manufacturer here (literally, one of their mills is a few miles from my house) that will make them without coating if you need it: walls.com


----------

